# grooming grooming grooming



## rk_max (Jun 8, 2016)

I am curious to see some pictures of a good grooming setup. Something like a DIY setup in your house or yard. I would also appreciate if you can share the products you use for grooming in the kit and their brand names if any. oh, dont hesitate to share pics of the beautiful looking dog of yours.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't really have a "grooming setup" per se. I keep everything I need in a bucket in the cabinet and grab them as necessary. Usually we do our grooming in a corner near a window where there's a lot of natural light. 

I don't know the brand's of any of these off hand but I have a slicker brush, a greyhound comb (I think that one is from Andis), some scissors (meant specifically for pets, I use it for his paws), ear cleaner - both the wipes and liquid, nail clippers, a dremel, and a dog hairdryer. I think that's really it. We also got a drain protector for the shower when we bathe him (which isn't often). I got them all off of Amazon. They all get the job done and had good reviews on Amazon . I brush Kaizer daily, do his paws weekly, and his nails biweekly.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

No pictures but I have a grooming bag that I keep most things ready to go in, storage and ease for travel. I have slicker brushes good ones not the cheap ones sold at local stores. A good slicker has a soft cushion under the pins that gives when you press down on the pins with your fingers. Pins should flex under your fingers not feel overly harsh and spring back quickly. I like to find local shows when I need to get one so I can feel them personally. They are more expensive but I have several that are over 20 years old.

I have pin brushes, rakes, combs, nail clippers grooming shears big A5 and small hand size ones. Ear wipes, nail clippers quick stop I have professional grade thinning shears Fromm from Germany they are about 20 years old and still are sharp. Several hair grade standard shears in assorted sizes and I have the dog dryer. I use Bio grooms Sho Sno shampoo I have the gallon with the pump got it when I was still showing shelties and it lasts a long time almost finished this gallon and its about 10 years old, it is concentrated and has always worked lovely on the goldens. I also keep a fully stocked first aid kit in the bag just for the dogs so I always know where it is.

I don't leave my grooming table up as I live in a small house but love to set it up on nice days outside. Otherwise I sit on the floor and groom the dogs as they sleep and I watch TV I always have some brushes sitting on the cat condo that I can grab when the mood strikes. I wash as needed which as we hike a fair bit is about every six weeks or so. I brush out all the time like every other day as I enjoy it. Plus I am quick to notice any changes in their bodies, hidden knots, burrs small scrapes from rough housing and more importantly any bumps. For nails about every 10 days. Thin and trim up hair around feet, ears and the like about once every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## rk_max (Jun 8, 2016)

perfect. thanks a lot both of you. whats the difference between pin brush and rakes?


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Pin brushes separate the hairs and are good for regular brushing. Rakes are great for shedding season and remove the under coat. here is a site that shows many brushes side by side so you can see what they look like.
Brushes & Combs for Dogs: How to Choose the Right One

A lot of suppliers at shows carry this brand well made last a long time but they are more pricing. I like them and have some Amazon usually offers them and sometimes a better price. Also see if there are any up coming dog shows in your area and you can check out the vendors to see what you like and feels good in your hand. I find if its comfortable in my hand I will use them more.
Shears, Brushes, Combs, Stripping Knives for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I always groom in the backyard so I built this table it works well for me.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...25-todays-project-outdoor-grooming-table.html If you zoom in most of the tools I use are clearly visible. The rake is a JW double row rake and it works miracles. The comb is also JW. Pin brushes I don't remember. Not pictured are a cordless Dremel tool for nails, a stripping comb and a blower, this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DX24SD2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
As for the scissors, many will disagree with my choice but I have been very pleased with a set I purchased from a seller on Aliexpress. Happy Pet Groomer - Small Orders Online Store, Hot Selling scissors sewing,scissor door,scissor ring and more on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group Yes I know a set of scissors for under $40 dollars sounds pathetic but I have been very pleased with how they feel and cut. Not a very costly gamble to try.


----------



## rk_max (Jun 8, 2016)

Altairss said:


> Pin brushes separate the hairs and are good for regular brushing. Rakes are great for shedding season and remove the under coat. here is a site that shows many brushes side by side so you can see what they look like.
> Brushes & Combs for Dogs: How to Choose the Right One
> 
> A lot of suppliers at shows carry this brand well made last a long time but they are more pricing. I like them and have some Amazon usually offers them and sometimes a better price. Also see if there are any up coming dog shows in your area and you can check out the vendors to see what you like and feels good in your hand. I find if its comfortable in my hand I will use them more.
> Shears, Brushes, Combs, Stripping Knives for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


ahh interesting. really liked the options in those links. thanks


----------



## rk_max (Jun 8, 2016)

Atis said:


> I always groom in the backyard so I built this table it works well for me.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...25-todays-project-outdoor-grooming-table.html If you zoom in most of the tools I use are clearly visible. The rake is a JW double row rake and it works miracles. The comb is also JW. Pin brushes I don't remember. Not pictured are a cordless Dremel tool for nails, a stripping comb and a blower, this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DX24SD2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> As for the scissors, many will disagree with my choice but I have been very pleased with a set I purchased from a seller on Aliexpress. Happy Pet Groomer - Small Orders Online Store, Hot Selling scissors sewing,scissor door,scissor ring and more on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group Yes I know a set of scissors for under $40 dollars sounds pathetic but I have been very pleased with how they feel and cut. Not a very costly gamble to try.


thats a really simple and efficient table you built there. and thanks for the link too


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's a bunch of pictures which basically are a shopping list - should you choose to shop... :nerd:

My home set up = 

*Tub*: I just use our regular bathtub but did purchase a hand attachment to make my life so much easier as far as hosing my dogs down. We have a hair-catch thing to keep dog hair from going down the drain.

*Grooming area* = either my bedroom or our living room. The supplies are all stored neatly away otherwise.

Basic set up would be having a good table to get your dog up high enough so you can see what you are doing and aren't crawling around the floor chasing after your dog.

The below are essentials. 

The shears (curved, straights, thinning) that I use the most all cost a lot more than those I suggested below. I do have the Mercedes + the Conairs, so definitely suggest getting those, bare min. 

Dryer - I still have a B-Air dryer. I don't actually use it anymore since I have a dryer that cost a lot more and is a bit more speedy and efficient (much better hose). But as far as this model, it works just fine. You should be able to get a dog dry in under an hour. A lot of people don't bathe their dogs too often and may balk at spending $300+ on a dryer. I get that.

Brushes... you can go to Sally's to pick up pin brushes and combs. The metal combs (wide to narrow teeth) you can get at petstores or online would be best. I've gotten brushes from Sallys (boar hair brush for finishing, pin brush for drying with), but don't really know what they have as far as combs.

Other thing is toenail clippers are important. I use clippers because grinders aren't useful with my dogs (I'm a little nervous about using them, I feel like I have more control with clippers). Other people prefer clippers. Nails should be trimmed every 3-4 weeks bare min to keep them from growing long.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

For a tub, we use one of the tubs like below. Bought it from Costco a number of years ago. It's set up in the basement. These tubs are GREAT!
Tub:
https://www.amazon.com/Booster-Bath-3040-Blue-Large/dp/B005THTCYE

For drying we use one of those little Metro Force Air things. Works ok, but I know some people that have bigger ($$$) units that dries the fur (blows the water off of ) much much quicker. I'd rather have the bigger units, but not worth the money for my purposes.

For shampoo, conditioner, and so on we order from BestShot (www.bestshotpet.com). We use their Ultra Wash Shampoo and Ultra Plenish Conditioner, and the Ultra Vitalizing Mist. We use this because it's what some of our friends that are Golden breeders/handlers use. Smells good...

We use one of those common grooming tables we bought about 15 years ago. Heavier than heck, but works. Seems to keep getting heavier too...

For shears I use ones that are Geib 40T thinning and straight. I bought these because they were the only LEFT Handed shears I could find that I could afford.

The pin brush I have I bought at the Crown Classic Dog Show at the IX-Center in Cleveland several years ago. I don't even know if it has a name on it, but a friend said it was a good one.

I have the same rake Megora showed. A stripper blade thingy for the ears, a bot fly comb (used on horses) for trimming whiskers (rarely do that, no need), and I forget what else.

Couple pics of it in action last weekend.










Wet Pebbles









A dry Pebbles









Ears need work









Trimming inside of ear









Starting to trim outside









I go up and in with the thinning shears, snip, pull away, comb it out, look at it, move over a tad, repeat.









When the ear looks like how I like it (i.e. not bushy, thinned, and soft), I trim along the bottom - I use thinning shears for this









Getting close. 









When done I move on to the tail, feet, and so on.
But at any rate, above are most of the tools I use.
BTW, I am not a groomer and I don't show my dogs. I've taken some Golden grooming classes, but my only goal is to keep my dogs clean and tidy looking. The tools I use and how I use them isn't necessarily right.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am not a professional groomer nor do I compete with my dogs in anyway. I do, however, have therapy dogs who must be clean and well groomed. I have a bucket which I keep most of the grooming tools in. A rake, comb, pin brush, slicker, heavy duty nail clipper (those cheap ones that you can buy in the big box stores do not last in my opinion). I also have a professional grade scissors to use to trim paws etc. A friend, who is a professional groomer, purchased it for me as a gift. Because Gracie is a therapy dog in a nursing home where the patients have very delicate skin I also have files and a Dremel which I use on her nails. I am unwilling to take the chance that the slightest scrape from a nail can cause a major bleed on an elderly patient. When we purchased a lake home which had 3 bathrooms my husband converted one of the showers to a dog wash. It makes life easier since 2 of my 3 dogs find diving off of the dock to be the best thing they have ever done. Because we have a septic system there I have also purchased a drain guard (just a cheap cover from Home Depot) to prevent the dog hair from going down the drain and causing problems with the septic system. I brush my dogs daily. Gracie is bathed once a week (rules for therapy dog where she "works"). As I have said I don't show or compete with my dogs in anyway so my grooming routine is more to simply keep them clean and minimize the fur balls flying around the house.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

This is so great knowing what you each use. Do I need a rake?? I currently have a pin brush and a slicker. Thanks!!


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

danoon58 said:


> This is so great knowing what you each use. Do I need a rake?? I currently have a pin brush and a slicker. Thanks!!


I have this one https://www.amazon.com/JW-Pet-Company-GripSoft-Undercoat/dp/B0006349TY and I use it more often than any other grooming tool I have. The only other tool that seems to send more undercoat flying is the blower.


----------

